# Looking for a place to buy ammo?



## Ed

Does anyone know where I can get a good price on some .40 cal bullets? I'm in Gwinnett County. Want to go to the range.....:smt071


----------



## tony pasley

When I used to work down there either the firarm store on Bufford hwy. or the master gunman on Stone Mtn. Parkway. can say recently but they were always good to me.


----------



## Kruz

Ed said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a good price on some .40 cal bullets? I'm in Gwinnett County. Want to go to the range.....:smt071


I go to wal-mart and get the Winchester White Box stuff. they also have blazer brass and Remington brands, I get the .45's and pay $22 for a 100 round box. they have all calibers but I don't know the prices on the others. (they have JHP's too)


----------



## Mr. P

Ed said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a good price on some .40 cal bullets? I'm in Gwinnett County. Want to go to the range.....:smt071


I don't buy .40 but I would suggest WalMart too.


----------



## martial_field

Wal Mart has the best prices on .40 ammo - $17.98 for a 100 count box of Winchester Target/Range (white box). I had this ammo chronographed through my Glock 35 at the No. Carolina IPSC sectional 3 weeks ago and I came out at 174 for a power factor (power factor is grains of bullet X velocity in feet per second divided by 1000) so this ammo is not wimpy.


----------



## TJCombo

Again for Wal-Mart. best price I can find on target ammo .45/.40. WWB. They also had a Rem 180g JHP .40 100rds under $20.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN

CABELA's BUY IN BULK AND SAVE.


----------



## jmoln

Also check out Georgia Arms, especially at the Eastman Gun Shows.

www.eastmangunshows.com
http://www.georgia-arms.com/pistol.htm


----------



## Scratchshooter40

*+ Whatever on Wally World*

I buy the .40 S&W, 9mm, and .22lr from Wally World for range shooting. The S.O. provides Speer and Federal for duty use and we have to qualify with duty ammo. I've accumulated around 2,600 rounds split about evenly between Speer and Federal. I have tried to stockpile a little here and there. Franklin's of Athens had a real deal on PMC Starfire awhile back and I bought around 500 rounds of the 155 gr. JHP. I also like Cor-Bon for the 9mm for a defense load, the 115 gr JHP as it clocks out on the local chronograph at 1347 fps on average and is very reasonable out of my Beretta 92FS. Basically I shop often at various shops in the area north of Atlanta and keep an ear out for deals. You can find them if you'll just stay aware of suppliers in your area.


----------



## mikegray

I am going to Macon tomorrow, any good places to get cheap target ammo? Thanks.


----------



## Mr. P

mikegray said:


> I am going to Macon tomorrow, any good places to get cheap target ammo? Thanks.


From what I've been seeing I don't think you'll lose at Wal-mart on a day in, day out basis.


----------



## mikegray

True, the Wal-Mart here in Savannah sells it for about $30. It will be nice if I can find it for $20. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. P

mikegray said:


> True, the Wal-Mart here in Savannah sells it for about $30. It will be nice if I can find it for $20. Thanks.


100 rds 9mm winchester 115g at wal-mart $20. here just outside ATL.


----------



## Tallen

Dicks sporting good at Mall of Ga had Remington 9mm for 8.98/50 rd box - case price over the weekend.


----------



## TOF

Ed said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a good price on some .40 cal bullets? I'm in Gwinnett County. Want to go to the range.....:smt071


Did your question relate to Bullets or assembled Cartridges? There is a significant difference.


----------



## Carloss

If your willing to wait, try ammoseek.com. I have used them a few times with good results and good prices.


----------

